# suche ASUS Handbuch auf DEUTSCH!



## Player20 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche ein Handbuch(also vielleicht eine PDF Datei) für mein Asus Mainboard(A8V Deluxe), aber auf DEUTSCH! Ich habs schon bei asus.com versucht, hab aber leider nichts gefunden 

Kann mir einer vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2004)

Player20 am 25.10.2004 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich suche ein Handbuch(also vielleicht eine PDF Datei) für mein Asus Mainboard(A8V Deluxe), aber auf DEUTSCH! Ich habs schon bei asus.com versucht, hab aber leider nichts gefunden
> 
> Kann mir einer vielleicht helfen?


die dt. website heißt http://www.asuscom.de


*EDIT* und bei downalods findest du auch unter "manuals" das dt. handbuch => http://www.asus.it/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=A8V%20Deluxe&Type=All


----------



## Player20 (26. Oktober 2004)

das ist kein richtiges Handbuch, nur so ein ganz kurzes. Hat mir aber trotzdem weiter geholfen.
Besten Dank!!


----------

